# Projekt Gartenhaus / Geräteschuppen



## pyro (8. Mai 2019)

Ich möchte in den nächsten Wochen einen Geräteschuppen im Garten bauen. Der Schuppen wird ca. 4,10 x 3,30m gross und 2,50m hoch. 

Den Rahmen möchte ich mit Balken 100x100mm machen - ich denke das ist ausreichend dimensioniert oder ist das übertrieben stabil?

Das Dach soll freitragend sein und hier bin ich auch noch am überlegen welche Dachbalken ich nehme... tendiere aktuell zu 80x120mm. Auf die Dachbalken kommt eine Lage Bretter, darauf Bitumendachpappe und dann ein Trapezblechdach. Auf 4,10m Breite will ich 5 Dachbalken, also jeweils knapp 1m Abstand machen. 
Ist das ausreichend für normale Schneelast in der Mitte Bayerns?

Aussen an den Schuppen möchte ich auch Trapezblech schrauben, innen wird mit OSB-Platten eine gerade Wand gemacht.


----------



## Aquaga (8. Mai 2019)

Hey, das finde ich ja jetzt genau passend  

Nach Teichbauabschluss möchte ich ein kleines japanisches Teehaus
in Teichnähe in etwas kleinerem Maß bauen. 
Baubeginn ist frühestens am Ende von diesem Jahr.

Ich plane da auch für die Wände Balken in 100x100 mm oder evtl. in 100x80 mm zu nehmen.
Der Rahmen wird beidseitig mit Brettern verkleidet und dazwischen kommt Dämmung.

Das Dach soll auch freitragend sein, mit einer Lage Bretter und Bitumendachpappe.
Darauf kommen allerdings noch mal Schindeln in dieser typischen japanischen silber-grauen Dachziegelfarbe.
Da Tonziegel wohl zu schwer sind überlege ich eventuell Holzschindeln zu nehmen und in entsprechender Farbe anzustreichen.
Dachbalkenabstand plane ich momentan jedoch mit 75 cm, dafür wollte ich dann die 100x80 mm Balken verwenden.
Eine Schneelast-Garantie kann ich als Laie da natürlich nicht geben und hoffe dass das ausreichend ist.
Ich werde aber nach Planungsabschluss einen befreundeten Architekten drübergucken lassen.... ist sicherer 

Was für einen Boden planst du denn? Und was für ein Fundament  ist vorgesehen?

Ich plane Punktfundamente auf die die Bodenbalken aufliegen, also japanischer Stil.
Darauf ein Dielenboden. Unter die Balken sollen OSB-Platten und der Zwischenraum wird gedämmt.


Ich hoffe auf eine spannende und bilderreiche Bau-Doku


----------



## pyro (9. Mai 2019)

Boden bzw. Fundament mache ich aus Beton. Ein Teil des Fundaments ist schon vorhanden denn da steht aktuell noch der alte Schuppen drauf. Der neue soll etwas größer werden und darum will ich das vorhandene Fundament noch vergrößern.

Der jetzige Holzschuppen ist aussen auch mit Brettern verschlossen. Das will ich nicht mehr, beim neuen mach ich die Aussenwand aus Trapezblech. Das verwittert nicht, reisst nicht, muss nicht alle 2 Jahre gestrichen werden usw.


Heute hab ich mal die Dachbalken bei meinem bestehenden Gartenhaus gemessen, 50x140mm. 

Mal sehen ob hier noch Empfehlungen kommen...


----------



## pyro (21. Mai 2019)

War nun ein paar Tage weg... aktuell steht die Baustelle ziemlich unter Wasser - bei uns regnet es seit Montag ununterbrochen.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo Pyro,
14 cm war bei mir die Vorgabe für ein Flachdach mit 3 m entfernten Auflagepunkten und 80 cm Abstand. Ich kann noch mal die Kalkulation heraussuchen, aber das wird uns beiden wenig helfen, da wir dann die Berechnung als solche beurteilen müssten, und in Bayern andere Schneelasten berücksichtigt werden.
Vielleicht macht es Sinn, einen extra starken Balken über die Längsseite einzuziehen, weil man dann nur noch 1,50 m mit den Dachbalken überbrücken muß?


----------



## pyro (2. Juni 2019)

Hab inzwischen beim Sägewerk angefragt - je nach Dachschräge wurden mir 120x60 oder 140x60 er Balken fürs Dach empfohlen. 

Auf die Dachsparren kommen 18mm starke Bretter, dann Bitumen-Dachbahn und schließlich Trapezblech. Das Trapezblech gäbe es zwar auch mit Vlies auf der Innenseite um das Schwitzwasser aufzusaugen aber dann ist es im Geräteschuppen doch recht feucht und das will ich nicht. Ein Sandwich-Trapezblech ist mit qm Preisen um die 25 Euro zu teuer.

Bitumen-Dachbahnen gibt es mit 333gr und mit 500gr je qm, nackt und besandet. Da die Bahn ja nur für die Ableitung von Schwitzwasser ist denke ich das die dünnere Bahn reicht. Aber soll ich besandet, nackt oder was ganz anderes nehmen???

Kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2019)

Nein, mit Dachbeschichtung kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, dass ich Dir jetzt ruhigen Gewissens einen Tipp geben könnte.

Aber die 18er Bretteln würde ich verwerfen und mindestens 25mm nehmen 
Dir guckt sonst jeder Nagel und/oder jede Schraube innen durch.

Ebenso bei den Balken, da auch mindestens die 140er nehmen. Je nach Abstand und Auflage gern auch etwas stärker.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2019)

Laut deinen Vorgaben habe ich mal so einen Online-Rechner bemüht . Die geben sogar 180 x 80 und strker vor 
Als Unterbahn würde ich sogar auf eine EPDM- Bitumen- Bahn zurückgreifen. 
Aber alles eine Frage deine Wünsche und deines Geldbeutels.


----------



## pyro (14. Juni 2019)

@troll20 : Wo finde ich denn so einen Onlinerechner? Hab gerade nix passendes gegoogelt.

Auf das Dach kommt ein Trapezblech. Die Bitumen-Dachbahn ist nur dafür da das Schwitzwasser vom Trapezblech abzufangen und sonst nichts. Deshalb will ich dafür nicht recht viel Geld ausgeben.

Ansonsten tun mir heut meine Knochen weh... heute den ganzen Tag betoniert, die Bodenplatte ist nun fertig. Kommende Woche wird dann mit einer Stützmauer weitergemacht.


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2019)

Ohne jetzt wirklich zu suchen:
https://www.losmuchachos.at/allgemein/statik-fur-holz/


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2019)

Hallo Pyro!

Die bessere Dachbahn heißt V 60 DD, sie hat ein Gewebe.
Die V 13 hat "Haare" und reißt leichter.


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2019)

Bin immer noch von EPDM Dachbahn überzeugt. 
Die V30 und 60 sind heute qualitativ so schlecht geworden und mit einer durchschnittlichen Haltbarkeit von 5 bis 10 Jahren einfach zu teuer. Im Gegensatz zu der vor 30 Jahren die teilweise heute noch dicht hält .....


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2019)

Okay René, normalerweise ist es so aber 1. kommt die Sonne nicht ran und 2. Ist sie Diffusions offener.
Eine Folie kann das nicht.

Bin schon ne Weile raus, ich meinte G200DD.


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2019)

Na die Diffusion macht man heute eher über eine Zwangsbe- und Entlüftung oberhalb der Dämmung unterhalb der Schalung.


----------



## pyro (29. Juli 2019)

Mal wieder ein Update:

Ich hatte 5 sehr harte Arbeitswochen, die stressfreieste Woche waren 70 Stunden, die Stressigste 88 Arbeitsstunden lang. Die Baustelle kam da nicht wirklich viel weiter.
Trotzdem gibts News und ein Update:

Ich hab zufällig bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen eine Anzeige über rotes Rechteckpflaster bei mir am Arbeitsweg gesehen - kostenlos bei Selbstausbau. Jetzt hab ich 21 qm davon hier stehen. Das dient als Boden für den 2. Raum der als Holzlager, Abstellraum für Gartengeräte, Werkzeug usw. dienen soll.

Der alte Schup pen ist seit ein paar Tagen komplett abgerissen und dient nach und nach für ein kleines Lagerfeuer neben dem Teich in einer schönen Sommernacht.

Die Bodenplatte ist fertig betoniert und da es sich um eine Hanglage handelt habe ich zum Hang hin eine Mauer betoniert (damit der Holzrahmen nicht in der feuchten Erde ist) und bin damit fertig.

Heute habe ich viel gemessen und viel gerechnet. Im Sägewerk gibt es die Balken nur Meterweise und dann muss man rechnen damit es nicht so viel Verschnitt
gibt.

Morgen fahr ich ins Sägewerk und hole mir etwas Arbeit nach Hause. Die nächste Pause ist aber vorprogrammiert denn ab 5.8. bin ich eine Woche in Rostock und danach hat das Sägewerk 2 Wochen Betriebsferien...


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juli 2019)

Rechne richtig: denn abschneiden geht immer, dran schneiden nicht so gut.


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Rechne richtig: denn abschneiden geht immer, dran schneiden nicht so gut.


Spricht da jemand aus Erfahrung


----------



## pyro (31. Juli 2019)

Keine Sorge ich hab das heute schon ausprobiert wie es ist wenn man am falschen Strich abschneidet... ausserdem hab ich meine neue Kapp-Zug-Gehrungssäge gleich eingeweiht.

Holz macht ja gelbliche Spähne... als da heute plötzlich graue mit dabei waren muss ich ein selten dämliches Gesicht gemacht haben. Da hab ich vergessen einen Anschlag zu entfernen. Heilfroh das das im Lieferumfang befindliche Sägeblatt wohl auch weiches Metall schneidet. Das Sägeblatt ist noch OK.

Für den zu kurz abgeschnittenen Balken hab ich dann doch an anderer Stelle eine Verwendung.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Aug. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Spricht da jemand aus Erfahrung



Alles kein Problem wenn man einen Kachelofen hat!


----------

